# What about camo?



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Would love to hear everyone's favorite camo pattern if they have one. Don't think I've seen a thread on this yet, but if there is point me to it. I've spent the entirety of my life up until the last 7 months in the midwest. I was more of a Mossy Oak Break-Up or Realtree Hardwoods/APG type guy until I moved. Now looking at the different terrain out here, I'm examining possible effectiveness in Max-1, Mossy Oak Brush, ASAT, or Predator patterns.

What do you midwestern guys like?

What do you western guys like?

OR, does it even matter? Does it just need to break up the human silhouette?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For the most part it doesn't matter to me as long as I am not glowing. I use the laundry soap with no UV brighteners. I never wear camo pants as so many things here have stickers and thorns I wear a pair of carhartt pants withthe double front. I think the most important thing is to sit, stand, kneel, STILL. I heard of a guy years ago that hunted coyotes successfully in a santa claus costume just to prove that being still was the most important thing. I believe it, as long as you don't glow!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I use realtree ap alot when I'm hunting in wooded area's, use max-1 or predator brown deception in and around fields. mix match alot to get the desired effect I need. You need to break up your silhouette, but the pattern needs to blend in withyour surroundings to.
Ever look into the camo pattern multi-cam, looks like it really be good in any terrain?
Hope this helps. I live in the east.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great advice as always brother. Duly noted. Do you have a secret location, store, website or anything you get or order your carhartts from? I think I've seen them at our sportsman's warehouse. If I remember right I had an elk guide back in 2006 who did the exact same thing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> I use realtree ap alot when I'm hunting in wooded area's, use max-1 or predator brown deception in and around fields. mix match alot to get the desired effect I need. You need to break up your silhouette, but the pattern needs to blend in withyour surroundings to.
> Ever look into the camo pattern multi-cam, looks like it really be good in any terrain?
> Hope this helps. I live in the east.


Whoops. My first reply was to youngdon. Thanks wvcoyote for your input too. Haven't peeked at multi-cam yet but I'll do it too. I like the idea of blending patterns. I'm not so pretty that I need matching patterns top and bottom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep sportsmans warehouse was where I got them. We still have two of them in the Phoenix area, unfortunately they closed the one five miles from my house because Cabelas was too close.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Starting to give up on fancy camo myself. Don't need any camo at night but even during the day I see guys with no face cover, no camo pants, short sleeves, etc.

Cat's might be a different beast, but these coyotes come in and go so fast that our opportunities seem to be the same whether we're all camo'd out or just sitting there in plain sight.

With that being said, I still wear cheap camo, face mask, gloves etc. It just doesn't mean much when the guy next to you is in plain clothes.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good deal, will check it out next time I'm in Loveland. I like Sportsman's better than BP and Cabelas so far I think. They seem to be a bit more reasonable on prices and have more practical items for sale in their inventory. Plus, Sportsman's here is about 20 minutes from the house. The closest BP or Cabelas I had when in MO was minimum 30-35 minute drive in a lot more traffic too. Also a local outdoor store here called Jax. It's sort of like all the above combined, plus military surplus, mountaineer shop, and a ranch/farmer's supply store. They have Carhartt galore. Might be my best bet to check out, though their prices are often higher than Sportsman's.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Starting to give up on fancy camo myself. Don't need any camo at night but even during the day I see guys with no face cover, no camo pants, short sleeves, etc.
> 
> Cat's might be a different beast, but these coyotes come in and go so fast that our opportunities seem to be the same whether we're all camo'd out or just sitting there in plain sight.
> 
> With that being said, I still wear cheap camo, face mask, gloves etc. It just doesn't mean much when the guy next to you is in plain clothes.


Better yet, I just might start predator hunting in the nude. Might buy me an extra second while the yote is trying to figure out what that bright pasty prairie ghost is doing in his territory!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Better yet, I just might start predator hunting in the nude. Might buy me an extra second while the yote is trying to figure out what that bright pasty prairie ghost is doing in his territory!


might save alot of ammo that way ,they die laughing
Killed a deer like that once ,was changing out of some wet clothes at the atv when a six point walked by ,he stoped and took along look giving me time reload and shoot.


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Ebbs,
As far as brands go, I buy what's on sale. Seems to me the being still is way more important than whose kid I'm helping to put through college. 
When it comes to nude hunting I'd strongly discourage that especially if you have fire ants like we do around here. They can leave some serious marks on some sensitive places!

Centex


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I use Kings Desert Shadow pants with a Max-1 or All Purpose Green on top, this lets your legs blend with weeds and grass and your upper body blend with brush. I seldom wear the same pattern top and bottom. Top it all off with gloves, mask, and a boonie hat and I'm good to go. I don't use spray anti-stink, I figure a coyote, (they make a livin by sniffin) would sort that stuff out anyway. Now, if they made an anti-anti-stink to keep the anti's away, that would be different.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Centex, I read your on-sale thoughts loud and clear. JT, forgot about King's desert, thanks for the reminder. And Hassell, LOVE the painter's coveralls idea. Super cheap snow camo alternative. As a general rule I always keep 2 facemasks with me, 1 mesh and one formfitting depending on the weather. I usually try and coyote hunt the same way I turkey hunt when it comes to camo: No skin showing, and squinty eyes. Unless of course I'm hunting in the nude with the fire ants.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have shot more than one coyote from my back porch in my pajamas. I am still trying to figure out how they got in my pajamas!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Better yet, I just might start predator hunting in the nude. Might buy me an extra second while the yote is trying to figure out what that bright pasty prairie ghost is doing in his territory!


Be very careful of ejected brass ebbs! You might get a blister on the mister.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Be very careful of ejected brass ebbs! You might get a blister on the mister.


ROFL! Hilarious! Too much, you have to stop. I'm imagining a coyote in your pajamas laughing at me while I'm squealing in pain from my newly acquired "birth mark." YOUCH!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

that is so funny tring to imagine that taking place. how would you explain that to the bunny cops with out them sneakering.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys are Hilarious, I am sitting here reading Grinning ear to ear like a big ole fool!! I can just see that hot brass rolling around where it dont belong and the Contortions being made to avoid it LOL.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> You guys are Hilarious, I am sitting here reading Grinning ear to ear like a big ole fool!! I can just see that hot brass rolling around where it dont belong and the Contortions being made to avoid it LOL.


I suppose the only time that "type" of camo (or lack thereof) would work in Europe or some of those "naturalists" colonies.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah You are right Ebbs That hot brass can make you move LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> For the most part it doesn't matter to me as long as I am not glowing. I use the laundry soap with no UV brighteners. I never wear camo pants as so many things here have stickers and thorns I wear a pair of carhartt pants withthe double front. I think the most important thing is to sit, stand, kneel, STILL. I heard of a guy years ago that hunted coyotes successfully in a santa claus costume just to prove that being still was the most important thing. I believe it, as long as you don't glow!!


Forgot to mention to you Don that I got out last Friday and did some scoping at local places that have a great Carhartt selection. I found some super rugged work pants with the double knee for around $40. They also had a lighter weight pant that looked like it would be good for summer for about the same price, also with a double knee. Gonna buy myself a few pairs (they're cotton but actually felt like canvas) and save myself the job with the tweezers of pulling cactus and sage brush barbs out of my knees.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Starting to give up on fancy camo myself. Don't need any camo at night but even during the day I see guys with no face cover, no camo pants, short sleeves, etc.
> 
> Cat's might be a different beast, but these coyotes come in and go so fast that our opportunities seem to be the same whether we're all camo'd out or just sitting there in plain sight.
> 
> With that being said, I still wear cheap camo, face mask, gloves etc. It just doesn't mean much when the guy next to you is in plain clothes.


 I'm with you on that one chris I wear the gloves and face mask, and during the day I wear shades also cause an older man told me they see our eyes move when we hunt them during the day, but at night its just black clothes that are warm.


----------

